# The Protein Works, Any Good??????????



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Just came across this sight the other day, seems cheap on products and postage, has anyone got any info good or otherwise?

I like the taste of My Protein stuff, but the postage to Guernsey is beyond a joke (like £40.00 for an average order)

Have tried Bulk Powders, but i think their protein tastes like crap!!

Thanks in advance Tom


----------



## woody23 (Jul 25, 2006)

I've just had the half price summer pack from them, comes with a load of smaller sample packs of other things too. Protein tastes nice and looks reasonably priced


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Used them 4 times now, absolutely brilliant. The only sports supplement company I use now. 

p.s. just made an order the other day and got 500g of protein for FREE :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Used them before and they're good :thumb:

Have a look over on UK Muscle, there are usually discount codes for them on there.


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

Very good I been using them for a while. You can use my referral code when you 1st sign up ET3968. Get free whey protein 80 on your 1st order


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Chocolate silk is nice!!!


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Use code DE32106 when joining to get a free 250g of protein.


And i get a fiver


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Used them before and they're good :thumb:
> 
> Have a look over on UK Muscle, there are usually discount codes for them on there.


Always use them. Are you on that forum?


----------



## gt-hdi (Jun 6, 2010)

Its good stuff, but like most proteins you get sick of them after a while. I got chocolate, cherry and banana, all decent flavours.


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

I use the USN Stuff it's really good


----------



## Mi16chris (Jan 27, 2013)

Top class , the guys used to be high up in my protein can't fault them at all I could give u my code if u like u will get 250g if protein free and some discound I think


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Mi16chris said:


> *Top class , the guys used to be high up in my protein* can't fault them at all I could give u my code if u like u will get 250g if protein free and some discound I think


I didn't know that, did they leave on good or bad terms? lol

On another note, everyone should try the Protein Smoothies they sell.... AWESOME!!


----------



## Mi16chris (Jan 27, 2013)

MatrixGuy said:


> I didn't know that, did they leave on good or bad terms? lol
> 
> On another note, everyone should try the Protein Smoothies they sell.... AWESOME!!


Good I think , the original founder just opened go nutrition too so I'm sure my protein are not so happy lol


----------

